# Kaixin Pumps



## Wolfy

The sticker and website says they're made by Wenzhou Kaixin Pumps Co. Ltd, and the brochure I got calls them "Kaixin" so that's a much better name than "_ Chinese 240v Food Grade Magnetic Drive Pump_".

There are a number of similar looking pumps on Alibaba, sold on Ebay and in LHBS, and to confuse matters more it appears that many are OEM/rebranded. After several weeks worth of emails (to various vendors) I purchased the pumps for the Bulk Buy from Wenzhou Kaixin via their Alexpress Store. Once the order was placed and paid for, the pumps arrived at my doorstep (shipped via DHL) within a week:






The website currently lists the MP-15RM at US$28.58 which makes them comparable in price to the little brown solar pumps.
Shipping is $30-40 for individual orders, but bulk-buy or shared shipping should reduce the shipping costs to somewhere around $15-20 each. 

The MP-15RM pump that I ordered for myself looks like this:




The brochure and website all show yellow-body pumps, since I wanted a pump with 1/2 inch threaded fittings the older stock green-body pumps were supplied, the new ones say they have 3/4 inch fittings.

The Kaixin pump's housing and impeller is made from is 'food grade' polypropylene, however the manufacturer does not rate them for use for pumping water at 100degC, instead suggesting they should only be used up to 80degC.

Specification sticker on the MP-15RM:





After unscrewing the 6 bolts on the front:





.. and removing the impeller/housing:





Since they are actual magnetic drive pumps, they should be much easier to clean and maintain than the little brown solar pump, which I've found tends to get grunge around the impeller shaft and then stops working.

Setup and ready to go:




The thread on the intake port was quite 'tight' (slightly oversized) for the US-supplied camlock fitting so it required some force to get it on more than a couple of turns (which might not be a good thing with a plastic pump housing).

I had already started brewing (with the little brown solar pump) when the Kaixin pumps arrived today, but had one wired up in time for cleaning up.
Here is the flow rate from the ground to the top of my keggle (approx 1m): 

Compared to the little brown solar pump: 

From the bottom of my brewstand to the top of the HLT (approx 1.5m): 

The pumps are very well priced, appear to be well made and seem to work well (so far). Time will tell how they work and last when pumping wort and how they go (or if, or or how long they work for) when operating with boiling wort/water.


----------



## Wolfman

Nice work on the Bulk buy Wolfy.


----------



## sp0rk

i should keep an eye out on the bulk buy section more often


----------



## Wolfy

Wolfy said:


> The Kaixin pump's housing and impeller is made from is 'food grade' polypropylene, however the manufacturer does not rate them for use for pumping water at 100degC, instead suggesting they should only be used up to 80degC.


Used the pump again today while cleaning the brewery.
It operates quietly, continuously and without problem at temperatures up to and including mash-temperatures.
However, when recirculating cleaning solution at 'rolling boil' temperature, within a few minutes the flow was slowed, eventually to a trickle (when I turned off the pump so it would not be damaged). A short time later the pump worked at full flow, but slowed again. After the cleaning solution was left to cool for a short while (to about 90C) the pump appeared to work without issue at the full (or close to it) flow rate.

From this experiment, I'd conclude the following:
The Kaixin pump should work fine for a HERMS/RIMS setup, transferring strike water into the mash and wort out of the mash to the kettle, it should be OK to drain the kettle after it as cooled a little (~90degC).
It _might _work with an immersion chiller to whirlpool immediately after the boil, but I don't have an immersion chiller to test this.
I don't think it would work (for long enough) to drain the kettle, immediately after boiling, if it's installed on the hot-side of plate or counter flow chiller.


----------



## mika

Same problem has existed at various times with the March Pump. Impeller can swell with the high temps and jam in the housing, some have had to trim the impeller to alleviate the issue. Could be the same problem here.


----------



## Wolfy

mika said:


> Same problem has existed at various times with the March Pump. Impeller can swell with the high temps and jam in the housing, some have had to trim the impeller to alleviate the issue. Could be the same problem here.


I suspect it could be something similar, but might let someone else do the 'testing' on this one.


----------



## glenwal

Wolfy said:


> "Kaixin" so that's a much better name than "_ Chinese 240v Food Grade Magnetic Drive Pump_".


Haha, nice  


Well done on the bulk buy Wolfy. They look like a pretty sweet pump, and the price is definitely right.


----------



## Wolfy

Glen W said:


> Haha, nice


Thought that would make you happy.


----------



## Wolfy

Since I was such a friendly customer the manufacturer asked if I'd like to import the pumps into Australia. 
I suggested that they'd need to be able to work at 100degC without issue for long periods if they were going to be 'ideal' for home brewing. A few more emails later, discussion with his factory-engineer and it seems it will be possible. Since it will involve new materials for the housing (maybe polysulfone or fiber-reinforced polypropylene) and retooling/new materials, he'd want an order in the 100's to make it worth while. Bulk-buys can't cater for such a situation, but I gave the details to a someone who might be able to make it possible, so it's possible that in the near future, we might see the new pumps in the Australian market.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

I feel we will see many new pumps in the near future.
I have a new Mag one coming which is stainless and brass.
No issues with heat or food grade.
Made in the EU.  
Nev


----------



## Franko

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I feel we will see many new pumps in the near future.
> I have a new Mag one coming which is stainless and brass.
> No issues with heat or food grade.
> Made in the EU.
> Nev



Looking forward to seeing that new one Nev

Franko


----------



## keifer33

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I feel we will see many new pumps in the near future.
> I have a new Mag one coming which is stainless and brass.
> No issues with heat or food grade.
> Made in the EU.
> Nev



Let us know when it arrives Nev will be all over that.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Sure but I didnt mean to hijack wolfy,s thread so I will start a new one when the pumps are finished trials.
Nev


----------



## keifer33

Indeed hard to ignore new pumps. Sorry Wolfy for derailing.


----------



## Wolfy

First actual brew with the Kaixin pump today and the pumps worked without problem.

The only issue I had was a compacted grain bed due to a fine grain-crush and running the pump too quickly, adding some rice hulls and not opening the valve (on the pump outlet) too quickly resolved those issues.

Pump ran fine for the 2 hour recirculated mash




... then another 30mins (with the valve very restricted) while fly sparging





At the end of the boil, the pump recirculated almost-boiling (95degC) water through the plate chiller for about 10 mins and then was used (on the hot-side) to pump out of the kettle and through the plate chiller.




Flow through the plate chiller was significantly faster than the little brown solar pump or gravity, so much so that even with the cold-tap water running flat out (something I've never had to do before), the 30-plate plate chiller couldn't quite keep up. Into the fermentor the wort was about 21.5degC when it's usually under 20 this time of year, so next time I'll throttle the flow back a bit.
But I was happily surprised that the pump worked without issue on the hot-side of the plate chiller for long enough to drain the kettle (directly from boiling).


----------



## QldKev

Been watching these pumps for a while. They look like they are performing and as you mentioned, it looks like a decent middle ground between the brown pump and the march. :beerbang: 

I think the extra flow over the brown pump would help with equalizing the temps in the mash tun when using external heat exchangers and ramping. If I hadn't already got a brown (well actually white) pump for my one-off's system I would have gone this way. If/when the brown pump dies I think I will upgrade to a Kaixin pump.

QldKev


----------



## stillscottish

Would the extra flow-rate matter? 
Surely the ideal flow-rate you want is the maximum your manifold/false bottom/whatever can handle without compacting and that will be independant of the pump's capacity.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## QldKev

stillscottish said:


> Would the extra flow-rate matter?
> Surely the ideal flow-rate you want is the maximum your manifold/false bottom/whatever can handle without compacting and that will be independant of the pump's capacity.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Campbell



But what if the maximum your manifold/false bottom/whatever can handle without compacting exceeds the brown pumps capacity? Then wouldn't you be better off with a stronger pump to ensure when ramping you get the turnover to help the wort in the mash bed be at the same temp as per the return line from the heat exchanger?


QldKev


----------



## stillscottish

My brown pump sucks better than........ (insert favourite euphemism here) :lol: 

Seriously, it does. I have to throttle it well back and I'm using 1 metre ss braid under a false bottom.


----------



## QldKev

*Review of a Kaixin MP-20R*

I purchased a Kaixin MP-20R from the link supplied by Wolfy.

*Background*
I've been running a march 809 on my main 3V for a while and have been happy with it. When it came time to build a smaller testing system to allow me to run single sized batches for test recipes and beers like weizens and a lambic where I don't want multiple cubes full, I wanted something to run it without the need to remove the march from the main system and risk damaging it. After trying a brown pump, which I proceeded to break during mounting (my fault as I could see how thin the housing was), then gluing it back together to find it didn't flow to my requirements for THIS system, I proceeded to order a kaixin pump.

*Delivery Time*
Ordered Sun 7th arrived Tue 16th. 

*Un-packaging*
Looks like as per Woly's pic, but mine is slightly larger and is white. Same box arrangement.

*Wiring*
This morning I got up and put a plug on it. The cable is thin, which is acceptable as the motor draws bugger all current. The plug I purchased is suitable all the way down to 2 core 1mm2 (the motors cable is 3core) The cable lock will not screw down far enough onto it to grip, so if you wire one up you need to think about this.

*Sizing*
I went the MP-20R for the higher flow for my 'testing brewery' as I wanted to redirect a lot of the flow back at the internal heating element to ensure wort movement at all times. Also I didn't go the threaded option as I snapped the brown pump the first time I tried to bolt parts to it. Being 18mm inlet and outlet I was concerned if the 1/2" silicone hose would fit, It went on easy. 

*Priming*
I placed the pump under the brew vessel, and hooked up the hoses. I opened all valves to bleed the system of air, and left it for a couple of secs once the bubbles stopped (as I do with the march pump). When I fired up the pump I had no flow, so I shut it down immediately. As soon as I turned it off more bubbles started. Upon firing it back up I had some flow but the pump was cavitating, so I shut it down a second time, more bubbles. Next time it fired up no problems and I had decent flow. Stopping and restarting the system, but keeping it full of water, I had no issues. I've never had the same issues with the march, but will just keep an eye on it. Also to be fair this is a different system against where the march pump is running, but I have got similar placing of the pump. 

*Noise*
I think this pump is quieter than the march 809. Maybe next brew I should put the db meter against them. Both are quite enough for me.

*Performance *
This pump is rated at Max flow 27L/min (same as march 809) and Standard flow @ 3.1m 17L/min (march 9.5L/min). 
The system it is running on, has a head of 0.75m. That is 0.75m from the outlet of the pump to the upper return line. 
The inlet and outlet are spec'd at 18mm, I am only using 1/2" plumbing on my system so it will impede the flow.
Tested on my system I'm achieving 14L/min. On the same setup I got 4.5L/min from the 12v brown pump. 

*Comparison to march 809*
The march 809 seems to have more flow once loaded up a bit in the real world. Next time I run the march pump I will try and remember to get a flow measurement from it.
The march has a polysulfone head and is rated to 121c
The kaixin has a polypropylene head and is rated to 80c

The march cost about $200 (inc post)
The kaixin cost $84 (inc post)


*Overall*
It's been running for the last 1hr straight, no problems. 
I don't recirculate the kettle, so the extra temperature rating of the march is not a huge concern but is a nice buffer to have.
I think the kaixin is a great pump for the money, and hopefully will prove to be as reliable as the march pumps have been. 

It will be interesting to see what the higher temperature rated ones will cost when they hit the market. 


QldKev


----------



## seravitae

nice HQ review Kev.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

stillscottish said:


> Would the extra flow-rate matter?
> Surely the ideal flow-rate you want is the maximum your manifold/false bottom/whatever can handle without compacting and that will be independant of the pump's capacity.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Campbell


Yes this is very true, the system is tied to how well your false bottom works, we have done many systems now and this is the point which we put most focus on.
Kev has mentioned more flow which is a luxury at a reasonable price but we have found the ramp speed and flow of the brown pump does the job well.
Nev


----------



## TidalPete

Kev, Wolfy & Co,

Might be looking for another (cheap) pump in the near future & will be watching this thread with great interest but ATM must say that the March 815 (Although expensive) does everything I want in the HERMS brewery at full bore unless I decide the rice gulls won't quite cut it that is (Rarely), so I wind back a little if needed.  
I use a 12" falsie in a 50 litre MT. 
Measure twice, cut once!

Good luck with it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy

QldKev said:


> It will be interesting to see what the higher temperature rated ones will cost when they hit the market.


Nice/detailed review there QldKev, good to have it compared directly to a March.
I was told that the price increase will a matter of a few %, however since they are build to order I'm not sure there will be MP-20R in the higher temp models and I'm not sure about direct-availability of the other ones.


----------



## PeteQ

I have been watching this thread as I'm tight and after a cheap magnetic pump for my braumeister inspired build. I noticed the Kaixin aliexpress seller put up this -

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MP..._672124722.html

I asked the seller a few questions in regards to operating temps and if they are food grade, he replied within an hour and he said its rated to 160C and is food grade. I took the plunge and ordered it, it cost all of $65 delivered. Ordered it on Tuesday night last week and it arrived on Monday morning.

Last night i had it recirculating water (not wort) in a Big W 19L pot while running up to a boil. The little brown pump I was using previously to recirculate only just broke the surface of the water, the kaixin pump was pushing water roughly 10-15mm above the surface of the water. there was about 15L in the pot.

Got the water up to a boil and the pump didn't slow at all, still pushing the same amount of water at 100 as it was at 25 degrees.

Sorry about the very brief review but i guess the main point is it still pumps with no issues at boiling temps.

Cheers


----------



## tynian

PeteQ said:


> I have been watching this thread as I'm tight and after a cheap magnetic pump for my braumeister inspired build. I noticed the Kaixin aliexpress seller put up this -
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MP..._672124722.html
> 
> I asked the seller a few questions in regards to operating temps and if they are food grade, he replied within an hour and he said its rated to 160C and is food grade. I took the plunge and ordered it, it cost all of $65 delivered. Ordered it on Tuesday night last week and it arrived on Monday morning.
> 
> Last night i had it recirculating water (not wort) in a Big W 19L pot while running up to a boil. The little brown pump I was using previously to recirculate only just broke the surface of the water, the kaixin pump was pushing water roughly 10-15mm above the surface of the water. there was about 15L in the pot.
> 
> Got the water up to a boil and the pump didn't slow at all, still pushing the same amount of water at 100 as it was at 25 degrees.
> 
> Sorry about the very brief review but i guess the main point is it still pumps with no issues at boiling temps.
> 
> Cheers



Awesome work Pete.

This is what i was looking for myself 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## mikec

I reckon I'm going to run my brown pumps into the ground and then get one (or two) of these.
Will be interested to see how long they last.


----------



## Pleasure Master

I click the linky and get a message that 'this item is no longer available'...


----------



## MastersBrewery

Pleasure Master said:


> I click the linky and get a message that 'this item is no longer available'...




New Linky this one is the high temp, note standard one is linked at the bottom of the page .... good luck!


----------



## treefiddy

MastersBrewery said:


> New Linky this one is the high temp, note standard one is linked at the bottom of the page .... good luck!



That link is for min purchase of 50 items.

I'm after one of these too, so I emailed the guy and he said the aliexpress store would be back up in a weeks time.


----------



## Smokomark

treefiddy said:


> That link is for min purchase of 50 items.
> 
> I'm after one of these too, so I emailed the guy and he said the aliexpress store would be back up in a weeks time.





Just talk to the contact Jack Gu. He is quick to respond and very helpful.

I just got 2 delivered on friday, only ordered them last sunday. $110 for the pair landed.


----------



## BigDaddy

I'm in the market for a new pump for my RIMS after having some hit & miss experiences with replacement LBP's.....these look like a good option for me!


----------



## scottc1178

If there is another bulk buy on the cards in the near future, count me in!!


----------



## breakbeer

scottc1178 said:


> If there is another bulk buy on the cards in the near future, count me in!!



+ 1


----------



## Lakey

+1 for me too


----------



## scottc1178

my impatience got the better of me,

the store is up and running again,

bought 2 of the high temperature version of MP-15RM for a grand total of $114 delivered....

bargain!!


----------



## scottc1178

my pumps just arrived!!

that's only 9 days since the order, and over the xmas period!!

great service.

only bummer is I have to wait til thursday to pick up my grain order to put them to use.... :huh: 

hmm... might go recirculate some water.....


----------



## Wolfy

scottc1178 said:


> hmm... might go recirculate some water.....


Please let us know how they go when you pump through resistance such as a HERMS coil or plate-chiller.


----------



## mandrake

I'm putting in an order for one if anyone in the inner sydney area is keen to get onboard?


----------



## bookworm1707

I have been trying to order for a few days, seems he is on holiday. If you find a link please post it up.


----------



## Hippy

yeh same here.
He sent me an email a few days ago saying he will be on holidays until next week, when he will reopen his online store.


----------



## bookworm1707

The site is back up and running, $65us ish for a single pump to Australia.
I was hoping to pay with PayPal, seems its not an option, for those that have bought one of these throu Aliexpress how did you pay?


----------



## QldKev

bookworm1707 said:


> The site is back up and running, $65us ish for a single pump to Australia.
> I was hoping to pay with PayPal, seems its not an option, for those that have bought one of these throu Aliexpress how did you pay?



I've used them a couple of times, I got a Kaxin pump and some other junk. I just used my credit card, all seems ok. 

QldKev


----------



## np1962

bookworm1707 said:


> The site is back up and running, $65us ish for a single pump to Australia.
> I was hoping to pay with PayPal, seems its not an option, for those that have bought one of these throu Aliexpress how did you pay?


Check your BA messages.


----------



## scottc1178

QldKev said:


> I've used them a couple of times, I got a Kaxin pump and some other junk. I just used my credit card, all seems ok.
> 
> QldKev



+1


----------



## tinnyhaha

The price looks like a bargain but I would very concerned about the food grade statement.
I've dealt with Chinese companies previously.and be warned, when it comes to money they have no conscience.
They have absolutely no concern for another humans well being. One company actually exported tens of tonnes
of sewerage contaminated milk powder to Japan labeled as baby food rather than sell it for stock food at a lower price.
On another occasion frozen dumplings being imported into Australia were found to have mash newsprint instead of a
meat content as labelled. I'm not picking on the race of people. Its just what business owners get away with in China. 


Cheers 
Tinny


----------



## br33zy

That's an over generalizing xenophobic post if ever I've read one.

I actually agree that we do need to pay attention and care to whether these pumps are fit for pumping boiling wort. But we are the consumer here and we get to make our own choice.

I work very closely with a company in China and their pastoral care of their people is second to none.

There are businesses all over the world who put $$$ before people. Even here in Australia...


----------



## QldKev

Next thing we will see is them trying to export little green pellets of plant material with Alpha and Beta Acid contents, and call them hops.


I'd better stop drinking out of my coffee cup, it says made in China.



QldKev


----------



## NewtownClown

Tinnyhaha said:


> The price looks like a bargain but I would very concerned about the food grade statement.
> I've dealt with Chinese companies previously.and be warned, when it comes to money they have no conscience.
> They have absolutely no concern for another humans well being. _*One company actually exported tens of tonnes*_
> _*of sewerage contaminated milk powder to Japan labeled as baby food rather than sell it for stock food at a lower price.*_
> _*On another occasion frozen dumplings being imported into Australia were found to have mash newsprint instead of a*_
> _*meat content as labelled*_. I'm not picking on the race of people. Its just what business owners get away with in China.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Tinny


Sources?
I cannot find a single story relating to any of these claims. 
Melamine was found in milk products in 2008, most was consumed in Gansu Province in China and some was exported to Japan. Guess what? The company was 43% New Zealand owned.
I lived and worked in China for more than 3 years and dealt with many companies, large and small. I find your statement, "Its just what business owners get away with in China", to be ignorant.
There are unethical people in business world wide.


----------



## tinnyhaha

Looks like selective research to me. Your reply is absolute rubbish. The so called company is in fact 22
separate companies with 7 government officials involved.
The only inaccuracy in my statement was that the dumplings were imported into Japan not Australia. A simple typo.
A Google search reveals 100's of articles about contaminated food product both in china and
export to other countries. 
My personal business experience with China although irrelevant has been poor to say the least.

The facts still remain these are not Australian certified and Chinese companies don't have a good reputation for compliance. 
Chugger Pumps on the other hand, I'm informed are currently attempting to achieve local certification on their new 230 volt version.

I'm just saying the precedence is well embedded and caution is free.

Oh and BTW I sympathize with the Chinese working class who are often exposed to unacceptably hazardous working conditioning 
for pathetic wages. While the factory owners become filthy rich at the workers expense.




Kind regards
Tinny


----------



## sp0rk

I'm only finding articles about japanese people being poisoned by insecticide in chinese dumplings
which you'd think is the farmers fault, not the dumpling company's fault...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

:icon_offtopic: Ask your American hops supplier if the hops he sells meet Australian insecticide limits ?
Some will not sell to Aussie for that reason others will.
Nev


----------



## tinnyhaha

A little light literature that reads like a charge sheet

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/07/12/health/main3049080.shtml

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_safety_in_the_People%27s_Republic_of_China

To reiterate, caution should be heeded when buying non-compliant goods with a verbal guarantee
Ignorance is bliss, cheap and dangerous.



_Tinny_


----------



## manticle

Neither of those links do anything to support your implication that these pumps may not be food grade.

One is about cardboard and caustic soda in buns sold in downtown beijing, the other is about overuse of pesticides and government organisations/departments trying to combat food safety issues (again within the country).

I'm not arguing for or against but it would be good to get some informed links about the issue you raise (specifically export of poor quality goods from China to here), not something different (specifically food additives and pesticides in food sold within China)


----------



## tinnyhaha

My intention was to show the the poor levels of regulative input and food with its horrific outcomes has been well documented. I write construction reports on behalf of Owners Corporations for a living and I'm confronted by the impact of cheap and nasty imports every day. In fact, far more poor quality (Unfit for purpose) then good, often with detrimental outcomes. The products are most often delivered to site by an opportunistic businessman in a removal van. Most are linked to large operation that own numbers of trucks that take advantage of the sponsored visa, employment situation. They simply approach the Site Manager or Property Developer and they go shopping in the van. My concern here was that one of the well meaning members in an effort to secure a bargain for all of us. He passed on his acceptance of the manufacturers guarantee and of course we trust our fellow brewer with good intention. Now I'm considering the purchase of 2 of these pumps myself but I need to feel completely confident that they won't harm my family or me.

http://www.ibtimes.com/why-pentagon-finding-counterfeit-chinese-electronics-critical-military-equipment-701214



*Tinny*


----------



## manticle

I understood your intention perfectly. My contention is that it would be much better served if you used links that were much more specific to the issue raised, particularly if examples are as abundant as you say. 

Should there in fact be a potential issue with these pumps, then other brewers would be well served by that too.


----------



## bum

Tinnyhaha said:


> In fact, far more poor quality (Unfit for purpose) then good


So things are getting better then?


----------



## tinnyhaha

manticle said:


> I understood your intention perfectly. My contention is that it would be much better served if you used links that were much more specific to the issue raised, particularly if examples are as abundant as you say.
> 
> Should there in fact be a potential issue with these pumps, then other brewers would be well served by that too.



[SIZE=10.5pt]I related the pumps to food related articles simply because my primary concern would be for food grade compliance.[/SIZE]
Unfortunately most incidence of electrical failures are dealt[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]with individually and so often we just accept it’s a 
consequence related to price.
In fact, it’s probably fair to suggest as consumers we've become desensitized to our disposable goods and services.
The other thing to consider is the small numbers of pumps that[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]would be purchased direct from China by consumers.

I've attached an article that discusses Chinese manufacturing[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]and its lack of ethic on a broarder spectrum

http://www.knowledgeatwharton.com.cn/index.cfm?fa=viewArticle&articleID=2548&languageid=1


*Tinny*


----------



## stux

Another article relating to Tinnys point

http://www.knowledgeatwharton.com.cn/index.cfm?fa=viewArticle&Articleid=2491&languageid=1

Replace e-bike with pump


----------



## bum

Another article relating to Tinny's point:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenophobia

Don't replace anything.


----------



## MastersBrewery

I think the whole point of this particular thread was about wort pumps, not sand baging products imported from particular countries, if thats what you would like to do start your own thread! Getting tired of personal points of veiw and politics getting into threads unless someone can specifically point to faults or misrepresentations about the product mentioned in the op, take your crap else where!
Just sayin


----------



## tinnyhaha

Funny how advising caution has turn to Xenophobia. If you were capable of reading you would realize my wife is Chinese.
It also appears you've missed your mark with the interpretation of xenophobic and probably are referring to sinophobia which has discreet differences.
Get some one close to read the definition to you and explain the differences..
In either case I'm referring to a product not a race of people and in fact I would openly admit to being a sinophile.


I believe its time this topic was put to bed 


_*Tinny*_


----------



## tinnyhaha

MastersBrewery said:


> I think the whole point of this particular thread was about wort pumps, not sand baging products imported from particular countries, if thats what you would like to do start your own thread! Getting tired of personal points of veiw and politics getting into threads unless someone can specifically point to faults or misrepresentations about the product mentioned in the op, take your crap else where!
> Just sayin


I agree! Does anyone have a recommendation of plumbing up to the NPT threads of a march pump. all my fittings to date are BSP.


*Tinny*


----------



## Adam Howard

These pumps are now available at Keg King. They used to have only the hose clampable inlet and outlets however all new products are threaded ports. $99.95. Pretty good value.


----------



## RobjF

Thanks masters brewery for getting what was a great thread back on track. Thinking of buying a couple of these myself and have been following the ongoing info on these pumps after wolfies great posts.


----------



## lael

Anyone had any problems / reliability issues with the kaixin pumps? (now its been a few months...)


----------



## PeteQ

As you know Lael my pump is still going strong after 3 months of pretty solid use. I burnt out 2 LBPs in 2 months using them for the same application as the Kaixin.

No complaints here with the quality so far...


----------



## tynian

My Kaixin pump is going brilliantly.

Just like Pete said, my LBP was not up to the task of moving the volume of wort under higher temps, it just ceased up.

The kaixin on the otherhand has been flawless. It pumps like a mad thing.

Rob.


----------



## scottc1178

No probs yet, mine are going great guns.
I'd recommend buying straight from the manufacturer if u can, as I paid just over $100 for 2 inc postage.


----------



## lael

sweet! Thanks for the feedback! scottc - how long ago did you get yours? from aliexpress? I think prices are up since then...


----------



## Logman

My march pump shat itself yesterday 

Can someone confirm for me that *this* is the correct pump so I can order.

Not much fun brewing without a pump once you get used to it :lol:


----------



## Batz

Logman said:


> My march pump shat itself yesterday
> 
> Can someone confirm for me that *this* is the correct pump so I can order.
> 
> Not much fun brewing without a pump once you get used to it :lol:



What happened to your March pump? Perhaps it can be repaired.


----------



## treefiddy

That's the one.

Welcome to the green side....


----------



## bradsbrew

had mine for 2-3 years, still working fine. Finally mounted it to the brew rig on the weekend.


----------



## kirem

I ordered one of these from Jack Gu and got this on May 31 2013, it is interesting that it seems to be available again.

_Jack Gu: Sorry sir, 

I have to close my online shop because I was sick these days. so I did not work these days. please cancel this order. the payment will return to you. I am so sorry. 

Jack_


----------



## treefiddy

I got something similar from him last year.

I think he doesn't have the stock on hand and the ali-express store requires fast shipping. If somebody orders and he can't ship, he gets penalised.
The store comes and goes but he does deliver a good product for the price.


----------



## Logman

Batz said:


> What happened to your March pump? Perhaps it can be repaired.


Not sure Batz - was fine at the end of my last brew, went to sparge yesterday and it wouldn't start i.e. no power at all. I'll take a look at it today and see if anything looks out of place.

Any of you guys on the Gold Coast know anything about broken March Pumps?


----------



## Logman

Looks like it's fine after all that - weird because yesterday I tried the extension cord that the HLT runs from, when that didn't work I tried with another cord. :unsure:


----------



## Batz

You need to clean the bore of the impeller, my bet is there is some grungy build up in there. I had it happen a couple of times, slows the pump down and stops. Easy fix.

You should also replace the 'O' ring, I have a few spares here and will happily send you one.

Batz


----------



## mikec

Just hit the button on one of these too.

Brown pump clogged up on the weekend and wouldn't budge, snapped the impeller shaft trying to get it out for cleaning.
I had a spare luckily, but it's only a matter of time before it dies too.

Bring on the green pump.


----------



## Logman

Batz said:


> You need to clean the bore of the impeller, my bet is there is some grungy build up in there. I had it happen a couple of times, slows the pump down and stops. Easy fix.
> 
> You should also replace the 'O' ring, I have a few spares here and will happily send you one.
> 
> Batz


Ok mate I'll take a look in there tomorrow and see if it all looks in good order - cleaned it a couple of months back so we'll see, it usually gets the PBW pumped through etc every brew. I've got 6-7 empty kegs ATM, don't need the brewery falling apart :blink:


----------



## Batz

PBW is good stuff but you still need to break down your March Pump a few times a year.


----------



## lukec

Hey batz,

After reading this I pulled the head off my 809 and was surprised by the amou t of gunge built up inside it. Thanks for mentioning about breaking down a few times a year. I will doing it every few brew from now on on my braumeister clone.



Batz said:


> PBW is good stuff but you still need to break down your March Pump a few times a year.


----------



## Camo6

More of a general pump question but just wondering how many invert their pumps at the end of brew day?

I use two kaixin pumps mounted horizontally but find they hold a small amount of water after cleanup. I had intended to hinge the pumps so they could be stored vertically but ended up taking the simpler route with a couple of u bolts.

On a recent brewday I got a nice lump of black slime into the mt from the wort pump. Since then I've recirculated hot water then starsan through both pumps before and after brewing.

Should I be completely draining my pumps after use?


----------



## Batz

lukec said:


> Hey batz,
> 
> After reading this I pulled the head off my 809 and was surprised by the amou t of gunge built up inside it. Thanks for mentioning about breaking down a few times a year. I will doing it every few brew from now on on my braumeister clone.


That gunge will build up in valves and fittings as well, yukky stuff.

batz


----------



## adryargument

Camo6 said:


> Should I be completely draining my pumps after use?


I do and dont.
Depends how tired / frustrated / happy i am after a brew.

My view is if i use the brewery within 2 weeks of its last brew its fine to go, no real clean required.
If i leave it for longer than two weeks then i daisy chain the pumps and run a cleaning product for 30 mins with the element on to heat up the water to 'boiling hot cleaning effectiveness'.

At the end of the day, theres always going to be crap growing. But did your last beer you make on a system with some gunk in it taste any different?
Most likely not.

Remember that your running hot water through most of it then boiling. Would love to know what type of bug can create that much of a flavour change in hostile conditions so fast.


----------



## breakbeer

kirem said:


> I ordered one of these from Jack Gu and got this on May 31 2013, it is interesting that it seems to be available again.
> 
> _Jack Gu: Sorry sir,
> 
> I have to close my online shop because I was sick these days. so I did not work these days. please cancel this order. the payment will return to you. I am so sorry.
> 
> Jack_



Poor ol' Jack must get sick fairly often, I just received the same email from him.

Has anyone bought one of these pumps from a more reliable supplier? I need it fairly quickly if possible

Is the model they stock at Keg King the same unit?

Also, are the threads on the Kaixin pumps the same size as the thread on the lil brown pump?


----------



## WarmBeer

Two quality new pumps have been advertised here on AHB in the last week.

They may cost more than the Kaixin, but both come wired for 240V, and have stainless steel heads.

Chugger

Ultimiser

Would be buying one myself if I hadn't just bought a March pump. Dammit!


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> PBW is good stuff but you still need to break down your March Pump a few times a year.



When you pull them apart, any new seals or shit needed?

I've never had mine apart yet, so maybe I should do it soon.


----------



## bradsbrew

QldKev said:


> When you pull them apart, any new seals or shit needed?
> 
> I've never had mine apart yet, so maybe I should do it soon.


I've pulled my green pump apart to give a good clean out. To be honest it didn't look like it need a clean out. No new seals required.

Cheers


----------



## brewologist

breakbeer said:


> Poor ol' Jack must get sick fairly often, I just received the same email from him.
> 
> Has anyone bought one of these pumps from a more reliable supplier? I need it fairly quickly if possible
> 
> Is the model they stock at Keg King the same unit?
> 
> Also, are the threads on the Kaixin pumps the same size as the thread on the lil brown pump?


I bought one from jack, placed an order about two weeks ago. I think it took about a week to ten days to arrive. 1/2 the price compared to buying in AU.

Interesting to note that the 1/2" fitting on my ball valve easily screws onto the pump but the 1/2" elbew I'm using on the inlet barley gets a couple of turns.

I'll be wiring mine to my brew box this arvo and giving it a text run.

Cheers.


----------



## lael

Same as above - I run sod perc. through my braumiser after use. pulled the pump out once after reading an infection story. clean as a whistle.... ymmv


----------



## breakbeer

WarmBeer said:


> Two quality new pumps have been advertised here on AHB in the last week.
> 
> They may cost more than the Kaixin, but both come wired for 240V, and have stainless steel heads.
> 
> Chugger
> 
> Ultimiser
> 
> Would be buying one myself if I hadn't just bought a March pump. Dammit!


Thanks WarmBeer, I noticed the Chugger pumps & was just deciding whether or not I wanted to spend $200. Hadn't noticed the Ultimiser though, that looks pretty good.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## billygoat

breakbeer said:


> Poor ol' Jack must get sick fairly often, I just received the same email from him.
> 
> Has anyone bought one of these pumps from a more reliable supplier? I need it fairly quickly if possible
> 
> Is the model they stock at Keg King the same unit?
> 
> Also, are the threads on the Kaixin pumps the same size as the thread on the lil brown pump?


 I was at Keg King last week and they have dropped the price of their pumps to $64.95, less for cash.
They had plenty of 13mm barb fitting ones as well as the 1/2 inch BSP pumps.
To answer Breakbeers question, the Kaixin have the same thread as the little brown pumps and they look the same as the ones at Keg King.


----------



## breakbeer

Thanks billygoat. While I'd love to get a new blingy stainless pump I just can't justify nearly $200 for one

I'll go to Keg King tomorrow


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> When you pull them apart, any new seals or shit needed?
> 
> I've never had mine apart yet, so maybe I should do it soon.


An 'O' ring replacement should be done every few times Kev. I have a few spares here if you want one.

Batz


----------



## Camo6

I bought two of these for around $115 delivered a few months ago. Great little pumps and have worked flawlessly for me. Good pressure and easy to prime. I did find that the plastic thread on one pump had a poorly cut thread on the inlet and needed some gentle persuasion too be started. One also had a crack in the plastic cover over the brushes which I repaired with electrical tape. I asked for a replacement and Jack said he couldn't because the dewivery for said part was too excessive and was dewivery guys fault for bweakage. But if I organised another sale he could send part with that! All that aside they're a great budget pump and I could have two landed for 2/3rds the price of a recognised brand.

BUT... I have two piece valves mounted to the outlets of both pumps and a T piece mounted to one inlet and its just a matter of time before I either kick or fat arm a tap and break the inlet/outlet off. The benefits of the stainless pump heads would be a big bonus to anyone whose brewrigs leave them exposed or who likes a drink while brewing. And the local support for parts and warranty is probably worth the extra coin. My 2c


----------



## stretch69

I ordered two as well last week for about 115, he emailed me today saying sorry someone in his family has cancer so he is taking them for treatment in cities, so can I cancel or prolong my order a week.
I don't think I can do either, I think he has to,
Hope I get my pumps haha


----------



## Sainter1775

QldKev the issues you described in your priming section is exactly what happens to me. I however I have to disconnect completely and blow through the system to get it to start....This is doing my head in trying figure it out....Thoughts anyone.


----------



## niftinev

stretch69 said:


> I ordered two as well last week for about 115, he emailed me today saying sorry someone in his family has cancer so he is taking them for treatment in cities, so can I cancel or prolong my order a week.
> I don't think I can do either, I think he has to,
> Hope I get my pumps haha


Received an email from Jack today saying his shop will reopen next Friday and he has them in stock as I want two pumps from him


----------



## stretch69

niftinev said:


> Received an email from Jack today saying his shop will reopen next Friday and he has them in stock as I want two pumps from him


Yeah he emailed me today saying sorry again, and that he can send them in a week,
I worked out how to prolong my order by a week so everything is good


----------



## Camo6

Sainter1775 said:


> QldKev the issues you described in your priming section is exactly what happens to me. I however I have to disconnect completely and blow through the system to get it to start....This is doing my head in trying figure it out....Thoughts anyone.


Hey Sainter, I have two pumps on my rig. One for HLT and one for wort. The one for the hlt sits directly under it and haven't had any problems priming. The wort pump however needs a little encouragement due to my plumbing arrangement to the false bottom. I employed a setup recommended by Philski ( i think) where I've placed a t piece on the inlet of pump with a two piece valve on one end. To prime the pump I just open the valve and place a jug underneath until I get a good stream then close it and start the pump. No worries. It also helps get rid of the first bit of grain that sneaks past the FB without it blocking up my mash return. There's pics in the herms thread I think owise I can post some.


----------



## QldKev

Yep as Camo6 said, it's all to do with the arrangement of pipes and fittings. Naturally water will flow down hill and the air upwards, we just need to prevent reducing the path for it to happen.


----------



## Sainter1775

Thanks Camo sounds like a similar setup two pumps (brownie for HLT and Greeny from Craftbrewer for MT ) after more reading on this wonderful forum I have rearranged my plumbing for the 6th time and it seems to be a lot better...reduced bends and it looks the good so far smoky IPA next brew will be the test. Next mission is to try and build control unit for two pumps one heating element....lot Google has turned up many Yanks sites..no good. while I'm very good at IT I'm crap at electrical wiring looking for dummies guide to a good build for HERMS controller.

Thanks


----------



## Camo6

I'm in the same boat too mate. Been too busy to sit down and research a control unit build. 2 pumps, 2 PIDs and 2 elements. My understanding of electrical systems is sound when it comes to 12v but not entirely confident of wiring up a 240v system without a wiring diagram. My systems manageable ATM but I'm getting sick of rolling out extension leads and power boards on brew day.
You should check out some of the controller build threads. I've heard there's a gentleman from QLD  who's fairly adept at designing these kind of things.


----------



## drifting79

been a while since this thread has fired up i notice all links to these pumps says that the pump is not available
does anyone have advice on how to purchase 2 of these
im in japan so kegking is not preffered

cheers


----------



## QldKev

cooperville said:


> been a while since this thread has fired up i notice all links to these pumps says that the pump is not available
> does anyone have advice on how to purchase 2 of these
> im in japan so kegking is not preffered
> 
> cheers


 

Only way I think is go to the aliexpress website and search for them. I would look for "magnetic pump" or "magnetic mp pump" etc, until you find a well priced one.

Here's a well price mp-20, the big brother of the mp-15 and the one I use on my 1V


----------



## ashley_leask

The economics of those pumps have changed a bit since we can now get these locally for $65 I don't know if I'd bother anymore, and I have one of the Kaixin pumps and I'm happy enough with it. The pumps in the link are also rated to 120C, where the Kaixins aren't.


----------



## maldridge

I bought mine from KegKing last week for $65. Add on a ball valve and a couple of 1/2" barbs it was about $20 extra. I initially had problems with the thread on the pump accepting the SS ball valve, but I took it back and they swapped it over for another in the shop (and then another cos the replacement still had a bad thread).

All in all very happy with the service. If I had purchased online for the sake of $10 - $20 savings and found myself with a fucked thread or two, I would not have been happy!

Pump survived it's first double batch brew over the weekend also. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## HardEight

I bought 2 pumps from Aliexpress and all the threads did need going over with a 1/2"Die (Borrowed for a day from a friend)...
Also you can buy a cheap 1/2" Die from ebay ($10) that will do the trick...


----------



## QldKev

With all the bad threads, I'm thinking maybe it would be worth getting the barb version and running a short length of hose into a T. Then the T can be mounted firmly to the brew stand and remove any chance of a drunken brewer swinging off it too hard and breaking the plastic head?


----------



## QldKev

QldKev said:


> *Review of a Kaixin MP-20R*
> 
> I purchased a Kaixin MP-20R from the link supplied by Wolfy.
> 
> *Background*
> I've been running a march 809 on my main 3V for a while and have been happy with it. When it came time to build a smaller testing system to allow me to run single sized batches for test recipes and beers like weizens and a lambic where I don't want multiple cubes full, I wanted something to run it without the need to remove the march from the main system and risk damaging it. After trying a brown pump, which I proceeded to break during mounting (my fault as I could see how thin the housing was), then gluing it back together to find it didn't flow to my requirements for THIS system, I proceeded to order a kaixin pump.
> 
> *Delivery Time*
> Ordered Sun 7th arrived Tue 16th.
> 
> *Un-packaging*
> Looks like as per Woly's pic, but mine is slightly larger and is white. Same box arrangement.
> 
> *Wiring*
> This morning I got up and put a plug on it. The cable is thin, which is acceptable as the motor draws bugger all current. The plug I purchased is suitable all the way down to 2 core 1mm2 (the motors cable is 3core) The cable lock will not screw down far enough onto it to grip, so if you wire one up you need to think about this.
> 
> *Sizing*
> I went the MP-20R for the higher flow for my 'testing brewery' as I wanted to redirect a lot of the flow back at the internal heating element to ensure wort movement at all times. Also I didn't go the threaded option as I snapped the brown pump the first time I tried to bolt parts to it. Being 18mm inlet and outlet I was concerned if the 1/2" silicone hose would fit, It went on easy.
> 
> *Priming*
> I placed the pump under the brew vessel, and hooked up the hoses. I opened all valves to bleed the system of air, and left it for a couple of secs once the bubbles stopped (as I do with the march pump). When I fired up the pump I had no flow, so I shut it down immediately. As soon as I turned it off more bubbles started. Upon firing it back up I had some flow but the pump was cavitating, so I shut it down a second time, more bubbles. Next time it fired up no problems and I had decent flow. Stopping and restarting the system, but keeping it full of water, I had no issues. I've never had the same issues with the march, but will just keep an eye on it. Also to be fair this is a different system against where the march pump is running, but I have got similar placing of the pump.
> 
> *Noise*
> I think this pump is quieter than the march 809. Maybe next brew I should put the db meter against them. Both are quite enough for me.
> 
> *Performance *
> This pump is rated at Max flow 27L/min (same as march 809) and Standard flow @ 3.1m 17L/min (march 9.5L/min).
> The system it is running on, has a head of 0.75m. That is 0.75m from the outlet of the pump to the upper return line.
> The inlet and outlet are spec'd at 18mm, I am only using 1/2" plumbing on my system so it will impede the flow.
> Tested on my system I'm achieving 14L/min. On the same setup I got 4.5L/min from the 12v brown pump.
> 
> *Comparison to march 809*
> The march 809 seems to have more flow once loaded up a bit in the real world. Next time I run the march pump I will try and remember to get a flow measurement from it.
> The march has a polysulfone head and is rated to 121c
> The kaixin has a polypropylene head and is rated to 80c
> 
> The march cost about $200 (inc post)
> The kaixin cost $84 (inc post)
> 
> 
> *Overall*
> It's been running for the last 1hr straight, no problems.
> I don't recirculate the kettle, so the extra temperature rating of the march is not a huge concern but is a nice buffer to have.
> I think the kaixin is a great pump for the money, and hopefully will prove to be as reliable as the march pumps have been.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the higher temperature rated ones will cost when they hit the market.
> 
> 
> QldKev



An update to the above review.

1 year on, the Kaixin pump has not missed a beat. I've sorted out the priming issue by changing the order I open the valves to allow water to enter the system. So this is not really an issue with the pump design. It is quieter than my March pump, but both pumps are very quite. I've never taken it above mashout temperatures, so I have always been within the required operating range and up to mash out temps I find it runs smooth with no overheating. 

If I was buying a pump again, I would go with the Kaixin.


----------



## sp0rk

Mine was picked up from KegKing a few weeks ago, but I haven't had the chance to use it
One thing I did notice was it looks like there's some water still in it and it looks like a die was run over the threads to clean them up a little
I don't know if this is from factory or if KK have tested/cleaned it up in shop, but either way I guess it means some sort of testing has been done to make sure it's in good condition which is always a good thing

I'll report back in a few weeks, I'm going to have a go using it to recirculate a double batch BIAB before I wire it into my 3V build


----------



## drifting79

My two Kaixin pumps arrived yesterday . I must say they look like they have been made real good

Thanks for the detailed write up Qld Kev and a year on they are still running as they should

It will be a while til I will have mine up and running as we are moving so they will be packed away for now

One thing i did have a problem with was the sticker on the pumps only says MP-15 ..... not MPRM-15

I spoke to Jack Gu and he assures me they are they high temp model and that he just removed my two pumps from another big order of 300pcs

There is no instructions for the wiring ?? blue, brown, yellow wires ??


----------



## sp0rk

cooperville said:


> There is no instructions for the wiring ?? blue, brown, yellow wires ??


Those are standard wiring colours

http://www.accesscomms.com.au/reference/powerplug.htm


----------



## technobabble66

I noticed QldKev's post relates to his MP-20R pump, whereas the ones from Craftbrewer & G&G, and that cooperville has acquired, are the MP-15RM version.

I've read the spec' differences; but for our purposes, would it make a big difference between the one Kev's running and the more commonly available pumps?


@cooperville - i obviously know nothing about pumps, but by the look of the pics, it seems the difference between the regular MP-15 & the heat resistant one is that the regular one has a black polypropylene head, whereas the heat resistant one has a tan, hard plastic head. Only going by the pics, though :unsure:


----------



## drifting79

Yeah I noticed that also but the pumps I received have a the tan color
To the head of the pump 
The material resembles the same material that the little brown pumps are made of 

@ Qldkev have you got any images of the valve configuration that has worked well for you?


----------



## maldridge

The ones from KK I was assured are the newer model, made to handle boiling liquids, which is a step up from the older model I think which sometimes had issues with boiling liquid.

I'm also sure KK would have tested and cleaned up threads on all their pumps, as when I bought mine I had to swap it over for 2 different units before I got a working thread. I assume at this stage they decided to just clean up all the threads to avoid having returns in the future.


----------



## Camo6

My pumps came straight from jack gu and still had a bit of water in them.

I haven't had issue with mine and they've probably done 15 odd batches. For the price you can't go wrong with a couple of these.


----------



## sp0rk

Does anyone know if they're still experiencing problems with seizing up at boiling temps?


----------



## grantb

Does anyone know if they're still experiencing problems with seizing up at boiling temps?


I've got two and have had no problems with them seizing. Recirc straight from BK through plate chiller after flame out, no worries.

Like other people, I had some issues with the thread in top outlet. This was solved by applying some heat to my camlocks before screwing them on.


----------



## stav

Hi All,

I have one of these pumps, purchased from the lhbs.

fired it up yesterday for a test run with tap temp water for a trial run before todays brew, all worked fine.

this morning however, with water from my HLT at around 70 celcius, it doesn't seem to flow..
everything in the same position as yesterday..
when i open all valves and place the target vessel a bit lower, water flows through fine then as soon as i turn the pump on, it stops...

i thought maybe some air was getting in somewhere and ahve re-done all my threads etc, and nothing appears to be leaking...
any ideas? could this be the swollen impeller? 

might go and try it with some cold water and see if it makes a difference..


----------



## Camo6

You've definitely got the HLT entering the front centre of the pump? If it's a priming issue be sure to get a good stream through the pump before turning on. Mine get noisy when they're not primed properly. Post some pics if you can. I haven't heard of swollen impellers with these and mine handle 78 degrees C no worries.


----------



## QldKev

I agree with Camo6, post a pic showing the pump, hoses and valve positions. I can't see why it would flow and then stop the flow when you turn it on, unless it was plumbed in backwards.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Is it still wired up the same as when you tested?


----------



## stav

Thanks for the replies, when i went back out to have a look sure enough, i had it plumbed backwards.

I was staring right at it the first time and couldn't see what was wrong!
anyways,
Brew complete and pump worked really well once it was hooked up right!


----------



## peter.brandon

This may be a stupid question but can i put a standard 10Amp 240V plug on my new Kaixin that draws only 1.1Amp

Hardware store said i could as pump only draws 1.1.Amp but i am worried too much flowing down cord could blow pump


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Plyers said:


> This may be a stupid question but can i put a standard 10Amp 240V plug on my new Kaixin that draws only 1.1Amp
> 
> Hardware store said i could as pump only draws 1.1.Amp but i am worried too much flowing down cord could blow pump


Yes you can. That is the rating of the plug before it could break. Anything below those ratings is fine.


----------



## peter.brandon

Thanks RelaxedBrewer


----------



## MastersBrewery

about 12months ago I got 2 of these(MP15rm), one still to even come out of packaging. Today I picked up the one I've been using and the outlet with ball valve attached fell off. I have plans for my other pump so I'm a little miffed. Any one have any clues it I'd be able to get a new pump head for it?


----------



## lael

Maybe ring keg king?


----------



## MastersBrewery

That's the plan!! Will post how I get on.


----------



## Camo6

MB do you think it had weakened or did you just put too much load on the join? If the former what temps do they see? I've got a couple in use and one is placed right where an inebriated boot is sure to kick it one day and I'm not completely trusting in the natural strength of the plastic.. Neither pump see above 80*c and I try to keep them protected from UV when not in use. Interested to see if you can source a new head locally too.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Camo, yeah I'd say it saw 90c some times so probably partly my fault, will do some ringing around tommoz and see where I get. And no real load on the head, you could see it had been heat affected some what. I'll post some pic's in the morning


----------



## Camo6

Thanks MB. I was planning on recircing the kettle to sanitise my whirlpool immersion chiller 15mins before EOB but may resort back to the LBP which used to do it without problems. Still, there rated to 110 or 120*C aren't they? Hopefully, yours is just a one off.


----------



## lael

I frequently use mine at boiling temps for a period of time. - no problems so far...


----------



## MastersBrewery

Contacted Keg King they couldn't lay their hands on a spare while I was on the phone to them but said they would be able to order them in, he's going to call me back while he does a bit of a search of anything in stock. He said replacement head should be around $20. I'll probably be ordering 2 just incase. I'll just have to break out the new one till then.

Photos were to big and SWBO needs the PC so maybe later!


----------



## MastersBrewery

So this is the broken take off, I don't know if the pic's show, but where it has broken it looks flakey or powder like. Stll waiting the call back from KK, if they have none in stock it will be a 4 or 5 week wait.


----------



## hyjak71

Anymore updates on these units?
Looking to change brew setup and will be utilising pumps in the new rig, these are available local to me so definitely on my list for consideration.
Cheers


----------



## Camo6

My two are still running strong. Still silent and easy to prime. Good flow. No plastic broken even with messy brewdays.
There's better options but these will do me till then.


----------



## drifting79

I've got two and have done about ten brews they work very well the fittings are fine and I'm sure they will run for a long time I have been recircing boiling wort through one for whirlpooling without any problems I clean them out every brew day and use a herms 
So I recirculate for the whole mash , transfer to bk and also through the counter flow chiller
Humble up for me as I only paid 60 each from kaixin themselves


----------



## neo__04

using mine on my BM clone, works great


----------



## QldKev

I got mine back here when I did the review, about 2 years ago. Never has missed a beat.


----------



## hyjak71

That's a good enough endorsement for me!
Many thanks for the replies.


----------



## lael

I just had one of my pumps die. It runs fine when you take the cover off and spin up the motor, but doesn't have enough power to start up. I pulled off the power end to find molten ooze out the side of the capacitor. Anyone know where / what to get as a replacement?


----------



## wynnum1

May be able to get capacitor from china.


----------



## elcarter

Capacitors can do that. Was a huge issue in motherboards a while back. 

If you can still distinguish the capacitor rating JCAR or similar store will supply them for a few $.

Bit of soldier and you may be on your way,


----------



## zappa

Or shoot an email to Jack Gu and ask (through his aliexpress store). My guess is that it would be a 1uF or less.


----------



## lael

Yeah, it says CBB6A (models I think). 500VAC, 1uF. Hmmm...

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/391000756320?cmd=VIDESC

Orhttp://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301196780593?cmd=VIDESC


----------



## lael

Ok, bought the metallised 5 pack.


----------



## booargy

Check that you have continuity between active neutral before buying capso


----------



## booargy

lael said:


> I just had one of my pumps die. It runs fine when you take the cover off and spin up the motor, but doesn't have enough power to start up. I pulled off the power end to find molten ooze out the side of the capacitor. Anyone know where / what to get as a replacement?


To test a motor use a multi-meter on ohms test from earth to active and earth to neutral. These readings should be over 1 megohm if any lower the motor is rooted. This will not test the insulation so the above test will not be very accurate.
The next thing to test is the windings with multi-meter still on ohms test from active to neutral. This reading should be around 120 ohms or have continuity. Very high and there is no path for the electricity the get to neutral so the motor won't work.


----------



## Hpal

Just bought one of these keg king pumps, I think they are the kaixin re-branded. An interesting point, I emailed keg king about spares just in case, eg impeller and pump head, and they said they have spares and also later in the year will be bringing out a replacement stainless head for the pump! Awesome news, it'll be just like a stainless chugger/march then.


----------



## mofox1

Hpal said:


> Just bought one of these keg king pumps, I think they are the kaixin re-branded. An interesting point, I emailed keg king about spares just in case, eg impeller and pump head, and they said they have spares and also later in the year will be bringing out a replacement stainless head for the pump! Awesome news, it'll be just like a stainless chugger/march then.


Yay! No more broken heads for me!

Good news. They had a sample they were testing when I was in on the weekend... so it is happening.... Eventually.


----------



## Camo6

Good news everyone!


----------



## Tahoose

Just confirming as per the below photo the upper most 1/2 bsp thread is in the input and the lower one on the left hand side of the pic is the out put for this pump?


----------



## MastersBrewery

nope! centre is input on all of these wort pumps, including chugger and march. if they are inline it is that the take off (for want of a better description) of the input starts at the middle.

MB


----------



## TheWiggman

Other way around. They're a centrifugal pump, so the way to think about it is everything gets thrown from the middle and out.


----------



## MastersBrewery

My pic on the previous page shows the output broken (plastics have since been upgraded).


----------



## Tahoose

Thanks guys, I'm sure I would have worked it out soon enough but just wanted to check. Glad I did.


----------



## mofox1

Just seen this on the ibrew site... SS heads are coming!

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/beer-pumps-hoses/products/stainless-steel-head-for-mk11-pump


----------



## QldKev

I'm happy with mine with the normal head, but now with stainless!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Is the MKII a different head to these ones....?
sorry about photo it's of the motor noise suppressor not the pump but is all I have on hand close up.


----------



## MartinOC

Nice to see your cleaning regime is up to scratch, there mate...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Haha havent even turned her on yet mate. It's getting the once over tomorrow


----------



## Camo6

Yay! Chinese stainless pump heads!!!

(Semi-sarcasm font on - I actually wouldn't mind these even though I've only stripped my kaixin wort pump head once out of curiosity and it was clean as a whistle.)

I just hope the threads are more precise than the originals.


----------



## lael

I think the threads on the plastic heads are bspt - which means the stainless bsp seems to easily cut through it and cross-thread them (my experience anyway). I'd be keen for a stainless head. Hopefully it's a reasonable price.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

lael said:


> I think the threads on the plastic heads are bspt - which means the stainless bsp seems to easily cut through it and cross-thread them (my experience anyway). I'd be keen for a stainless head. Hopefully it's a reasonable price.


Can't you just get female BSPT connectors to match the pump heads?


----------



## mofox1

As noted earlier in this thread, the plastic ones can snap off if you apply to much pressure (ie a bell valve).

The metal on plastic isnt a great combo anyway - very easy for the fittings to come loose when moving hoses around.


----------



## mofox1

lael said:


> I think the threads on the plastic heads are bspt - which means the stainless bsp seems to easily cut through it and cross-thread them (my experience anyway). I'd be keen for a stainless head. Hopefully it's a reasonable price.


I think kee said around $30 when I was enquiring about them, but that was last year.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I wouldn't be comfortable having a valve directly on the outlet of the pump anyway, better to have it the other end of your tube or pipe, bit more fluid head to pump against and take some of the water hammer backwards. Magnetic drive or not.

Agree plastic with metal is no good. Kinda glad mine are hose barb type


----------



## takai

So with KK not getting any pumps in this recent container, and wait time being end of May, if one was to be impatient and want a MKII pump now, are there any sources? iBrew list them as OOS until end-May as well.


----------



## Camo6

Search aliexpress for kaixin pumps. I got two delivered a couple of years ago for less than $120 delivered. I think Jack Wu is your man.


----------



## takai

When i search 'kaixin pump' on AliExpress (http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-kaixin-pump.html?initiative_id=SB_20150501173910&site=glo&shipCountry=AU&SortType=price_asc&SearchText=kaixin+pump) i get this as the cheapest: 



Hensel 15WG-10 mini- pipe pressurized circulating pump


AU $553.27 / pieceFree Shipping


----------



## boybrewer

takai said:


> When i search 'kaixin pump' on AliExpress (http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-kaixin-pump.html?initiative_id=SB_20150501173910&site=glo&shipCountry=AU&SortType=price_asc&SearchText=kaixin+pump) i get this as the cheapest:
> 
> Hensel 15WG-10 mini- pipe pressurized circulating pump
> 
> 
> AU $553.27 / pieceFree Shipping


Try kaixin pump MP 15 rn . They come up as $56 plus $36.63 for postage to Aus .


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I've seen them as "hot water pump" before too


----------



## takai

AliExpress is a very strange place:


----------



## lael

I've tried to get some more off aliexpress and couldn't. I'm going to guess that keg king made a distributor agreement with them when they started importing them.


----------



## Kingy

takai said:


> So with KK not getting any pumps in this recent container, and wait time being end of May, if one was to be impatient and want a MKII pump now, are there any sources? iBrew list them as OOS until end-May as well.


 i seen them on twoc a few days ago


----------



## Kingy

Edit double post


----------



## lael

What is twoc?


----------



## S.E

lael said:


> What is twoc?


Google tells me its T.W.O.C Brewing Supplies. I hadn’t heard of them either. https://homebru.com.au/


----------



## BJB

National Homebrew is our friend.



http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/beerbrewing-equipment-pots-and-hardwareother-pump-high-temperature-magnetic-drive-pump


----------



## Kingy

S.E said:


> Google tells me its T.W.O.C Brewing Supplies. I hadn’t heard of them either. https://homebru.com.au/


Thats it mate, i only found them a few weeks ago great prices lots of stock to. Fast delivery evrn from the other side of the country lol. 2 days!!


----------



## takai

Given this fell onto the backburner for me, i just called up KK to find out about the pumps and the stainless head. They are estimating Tuesday or Wednesday next week for the pump, and end of June for the stainless head.

Approx $40 for the head.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I assume I have Kaixin pumps (came with my brew rig), but there is no indication of brand nor model number on my pumps. Attached is a photo of my pump with 1/2" hose barb outlet on the head.

I recently purchased the SS KK replacement heads but as shown, these do not fit and my pumps appear to be slightly smaller. I sadly also damaged one of my impeller fins so am looking for replacement heads with BSP fittings for my male camlocks to suit, plus a replacement impeller. A seller on AliExpress (Ketten Xue of "water treatment of supermarket") quoted me USD$29 shipping and USD$22 per pump head which includes the impeller.... but I can just get a whole KK pump for $70 in Aus, but personally am trying to avoid KK products due to past experiences. Yes I know I can use a short stub of silicone tub to a hose barb-BSP male-BSP female-male camlock and I plan to do this in the interim, but direct threaded fittings would be preferred,

Can anyone confirm the model number of my pump, to me the specs written indicate it is an MP-15? Also does that mean the KK pump heads will ONLY fit the KK style MKII pumps?


----------



## MastersBrewery

DJ, sorry can't confirm your pump, I have an MP 15 RM, busted the head a while back and ordered a replacement through KK (black plastic) this fitted like a glove, I note Brewmart have SS heads similar but with no KK inscription I'll check my pump later this week see if spec's line up. BrewMart also have the grey pumps with ss head and plug pre wired. You could always take the head back as it don't fit.


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I assume I have Kaixin pumps (came with my brew rig), but there is no indication of brand nor model number on my pumps. Attached is a photo of my pump with 1/2" hose barb outlet on the head.
> 
> I recently purchased the SS KK replacement heads but as shown, these do not fit and my pumps appear to be slightly smaller. I sadly also damaged one of my impeller fins so am looking for replacement heads with BSP fittings for my male camlocks to suit, plus a replacement impeller. A seller on AliExpress (Ketten Xue of "water treatment of supermarket") quoted me USD$29 shipping and USD$22 per pump head which includes the impeller.... but I can just get a whole KK pump for $70 in Aus, but personally am trying to avoid KK products due to past experiences. Yes I know I can use a short stub of silicone tub to a hose barb-BSP male-BSP female-male camlock and I plan to do this in the interim, but direct threaded fittings would be preferred,
> 
> Can anyone confirm the model number of my pump, to me the specs written indicate it is an MP-15? Also does that mean the KK pump heads will ONLY fit the KK style MKII pumps?


I have Kaxin MP 15RM pumps from Keg King and they’ve been great. Keg King isn’t the only distributor of Kaxin pumps so yours may or may not have come from them.

[SIZE=11pt]As I understand it the SS heads only fit the new model Kaxin pumps and are not compatible with the old model. As you have already bought the SS head I would buy the compatible pump from KK or another distributor if you are not happy dealing with them. [/SIZE]


----------



## S.E

[SIZE=11pt]Sorry forgot to say, my Keg King pumps are not marked Kaxin or branded [/SIZE] either.


----------



## Ferg

You could always buy the keg king pump from grain & grape. 10 bucks more expensive from memory though...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I meant I dont want Keg King products, from any supplier if I can avoid, as the products themselves have issues. Just bugs me there are no spare parts for these at a reasonable cost. Paying more than half the pump and motor cost just for the head and impeller is nuts! The pumps I have work great, flow well and super quiet, just be good to have BSP threaded connections...


----------



## Camo6

I'll give you $5 each for the SS heads. Done.


----------



## mofox1

$6 ... h34r:


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I meant I dont want Keg King products, from any supplier if I can avoid, as the products themselves have issues. Just bugs me there are no spare parts for these at a reasonable cost. Paying more than half the pump and motor cost just for the head and impeller is nuts! The pumps I have work great, flow well and super quiet, just be good to have BSP threaded connections...


Have you actually asked KK if they still stock replacement plastic threaded heads for your pump? I know you said you don’t want to buy from them if possible but its probably your cheapest easiest option and you were ok buying the SS head from them.

Not sure if you are aware but KK used to stock a barbed and threaded version of the kaxin. Mine looks the same as yours but is threaded not barbed.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

No I havent, but not too confident as the SS would be the same bolt pattern and size and it does not fit mine by a tiny bit. The AliExpress dimensions dont show any difference between the threaded and barbed heads in terms of bolt holes. Am thinking mine is not a Kaixin and possibly some other unknown brand variant?


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> No I havent, but not too confident as the SS would be the same bolt pattern and size and it does not fit mine by a tiny bit. The AliExpress dimensions dont show any difference between the threaded and barbed heads in terms of bolt holes. Am thinking mine is not a Kaixin and possibly some other unknown brand variant?


I honestly think you’re better off calling KK explain their SS head doesn’t fit your pump, give them your model number and ask if they stock a replacement. Sorry I can’t be more helpful than that.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thanks for your advice, issue is I don't have a model number on my pump, only flow/power/performance specs as mentioned above and shown in the photo. They match an MP-15... but if it is meant to be the same pump head as a KK pump but doesn't match mine, only logical explanation is that mine is not actually an MP-15. Hoping someone has come across this themselves and has any ideas?


----------



## takai

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I meant I dont want Keg King products, from any supplier if I can avoid, as the products themselves have issues. Just bugs me there are no spare parts for these at a reasonable cost. Paying more than half the pump and motor cost just for the head and impeller is nuts! The pumps I have work great, flow well and super quiet, just be good to have BSP threaded connections...


So you are happy to have a Kaixin pump, but not a Kaixin pump with a Keg King sticker.... that makes no sense.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thanks for clarifying my decision making for me. I have had multiple issues with KK products, I'm not here to bash their brand, simply negating the need for the easy comment to my question of "just buy a Keg King pump". The KK pumps are actually a different pump housing to Kaixin, they are also completely different colour suggesting a different make/production run, whether it be different internally or not I don't know, don't think anyone actually knows if the motor windings are the same etc. 

My pumps work fine, I actually have these on my brew rig and I am happy with them. Getting new ones for the sake of it and risking failure is not an option I wish to take. I have a less desirable easy "out" by running camlocks off some silicone hose but that is a clunky solution. 

I'm asking for advice if anyone knows what model pump I actually have, if there were other models earlier (which SE suggested above) and what were they, therefore I can speak with the AliExpress guys to try and find some reasonably priced threaded pump heads. If you don't have that advice then no need to comment, thanks.


----------



## takai

The KK pumps are a standard Kaixin MP-15. You can get them in a number of colours and 'trim' levels, depending on whether you want BSP or NPT, and i have seen them in black, silver, yellow, green and blue housings. As with any of these items they will be built to spec by a single factory based on orders that come in. 

I have two Kaixin pumps, both MkII models. One green from AliExpress and one silver from KK, both fit the KK MkII heads quite happily, and are identical in every way other than the paint/powdercoat on the housing. 

As above your pump seems to be a MkI MP15 which had minor changes to the Mk II MP15, including a minor variation in the bolt pattern. If didnt have such a dislike of KK you could ask KK about their MkI heads that they have in stock, and that would be MUCH easier than trying to communicate the same information to a seller that is primarily interested in selling 1000 units at a time.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thanks that is good info that there was a MKI version with slightly different bolt pattern. It appears mine is slightly bigger in diameter than the MKII style. I asked KK if they knew about MKI and if they have any spares still in stock so will see what they come back with. A pump head is less likely to go faulty than an entire pump so it would be a suitable option. Failing that guess I will stick to some silicone hose off the barbs with a male camlock hanging off until the pumps wear out and I can afford some Chuggers, but given how well these two pumps run I doubt that will be for years.


----------



## Camo6

I'll have to check the part numbers on mine DJ and make sure they're not the same as yours. I ordered mine a few years back so may have compatibility issues also. Good work on bringing it to our attention!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

If yours are threaded Camo, can you break your motor, give me the pump heads and upgrade yourself??? Cmon you know you wanna ;-)


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> A pump head is less likely to go faulty than an entire pump so it would be a suitable option. Failing that guess I will stick to some silicone hose off the barbs with a male camlock hanging off until the pumps wear out and I can afford some Chuggers, but given how well these two pumps run I doubt that will be for years.


The plastic head on the kaxin has been identified as a weak point and easily damaged or broken in use.

I read somewhere, maybe even back in this thread that as Keg King are committed to expanding and improving their range that this was the reason they changed from the MK 1 to their current MK 2 model pump. So they could continue supplying a good quality pump at such a competitive price with the option of upgrading to the more robust SS head for only $40 extra.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

takai said:


> The KK pumps are a standard Kaixin MP-15. You can get them in a number of colours and 'trim' levels, depending on whether you want BSP or NPT, and i have seen them in black, silver, yellow, green and blue housings. As with any of these items they will be built to spec by a single factory based on orders that come in.
> 
> I have two Kaixin pumps, both MkII models. One green from AliExpress and one silver from KK, both fit the KK MkII heads quite happily, and are identical in every way other than the paint/powdercoat on the housing.
> 
> As above your pump seems to be a MkI MP15 which had minor changes to the Mk II MP15, including a minor variation in the bolt pattern. If didnt have such a dislike of KK you could ask KK about their MkI heads that they have in stock, and that would be MUCH easier than trying to communicate the same information to a seller that is primarily interested in selling 1000 units at a time.





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thanks that is good info that there was a MKI version with slightly different bolt pattern. It appears mine is slightly bigger in diameter than the MKII style. I asked KK if they knew about MKI and if they have any spares still in stock so will see what they come back with. A pump head is less likely to go faulty than an entire pump so it would be a suitable option. Failing that guess I will stick to some silicone hose off the barbs with a male camlock hanging off until the pumps wear out and I can afford some Chuggers, but given how well these two pumps run I doubt that will be for years.



I heard back from KK today, "Hi, We did have a previous model of our pump but I believe the heads were the same dimensions as the current ones and we haven’t sold these for a couple of years so don’t have any replacement heads for them either unfortunately. Cheers,".

That's contrary to takai's comments that the bolt pattern *was* different and either way, they don't have parts. Hmmmmm, might just give up at this stage and stick with my camlocks hanging off a bit of silicone tube.


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I heard back from KK today, "Hi, We did have a previous model of our pump but I believe the heads were the same dimensions as the current ones and we haven’t sold these for a couple of years so don’t have any replacement heads for them either unfortunately. Cheers,".
> 
> That's contrary to takai's comments that the bolt pattern *was* different and either way, they don't have parts. Hmmmmm, might just give up at this stage and stick with my camlocks hanging off a bit of silicone tube.


That’s interesting, my pump came from KK in May 2014. I assumed I had the old model as they up dated their catalogue with a new picture and description a few months after that.

In the old catalogue from May 2014 mine is listed as *High Temperature Magnetic Drive Polysulfone Pump. * It is green looks the same as yours but the model number on the sticker is MP-15RM not MP15 like yours. At the time it was supplied with either 13mm Barb or 1/2” BSP head and didn’t have a plug fitted.

The current KK catalogue lists their pump as *MKII - High Temperature Magnetic Drive Polysulfone Pump*. It only has 1/2” BSP head listed and comes with a plug fitted.

If KK say they haven’t sold the old model for a couple years does this mean I have the new MKII model and can upgrade to the SS head? Or can I upgrade even if I have the old model?

The KK reply regarding not having replacement heads for the old model does not make sense to me. If they believe the heads on the old model are the same dimensions as the current model then surely the SS heads they stock are a replacement head for both the old and new model!

“_We did have a previous model of our pump but I believe the heads were the same dimensions as the current ones and we haven’t sold these for a couple of years so don’t have any replacement heads for them either unfortunately_”

Can takai or someone with the MKII pump post the model number please?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Just to be clear, mine doesn't have a model number. So mine could be a weird special case. The flow specifications fo match an MP-15 though, but that doesnt mean the head is absolutely identical merely suggest it.


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Just to be clear, mine doesn't have a model number. So mine could be a weird special case. The flow specifications fo match an MP-15 though, but that doesnt mean the head is absolutely identical merely suggest it.


Ah ok, I can’t read your label clearly and thought you said it was an MP-15, you didn’t you said it had the same spec as the MP-15.

Who did you buy your brew rig/pumps from?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

It's basically got everything on the sticker corresponding to am MP-15R except for that model designation. I thought I made that clear in my initial posts? I got my reg off a member here earlier this year so don't have any info on when/how/where they were purchased.


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> It's basically got everything on the sticker corresponding to am MP-15R except for that model designation. I thought I made that clear in my initial posts? I got my reg off a member here earlier this year so don't have any info on when/how/where they were purchased.


You did make it clear but like I said I misread your post the first time. I thought I had made that clear in my last post.

Have you tried contacting the person you bought your rig from and asking them where they bought the pump?
You could then contact the retailer that supplied it and see if they can help. It would be amusing if it turned out to be a Keg King pump wouldn’t it?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Is this Inception?

Haha, yep will shoot him a msg, didn't wanna hassle as I've asked my fair share of Q's since the purchase, but looks to be the final straw and worst case we all get a laugh about it


----------



## Benn

I think Full pint sell the Stainless steel change over heads for these pumps, maybe they could shed some light on the topic?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

They do! That's who I bought my heads from and Andrew kindly returned them. Not sure if anyone actually has the information other than Kaixin themselves or Keg King as FP were not around at the time the older pumps were around it seems.


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Is this Inception?
> 
> Haha, yep will shoot him a msg, didn't wanna hassle as I've asked my fair share of Q's since the purchase, but looks to be the final straw and worst case we all get a laugh about it


Yep. Do let us know what you find out.

This has all been helpful to me. I’m sure I had read somewhere that the old KK pump wasn’t compatible with the new SS head. At least now I know that if I break my pump head I may be able to replace it rather than chuck the pump out and buy a new one.


----------



## Benn

I bought this from KK the other day it's an older used pump they were selling for 20% less. The base plate has the greeny aqua coloured paint under the silver when I scratched it back, the main housing doesn't seem to have the greeny aqua paint underneath though.
...not sure if this is any help as I only got onto this thread and am not actually sure what the conversation is about


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

That's a MKII, which is the current model.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Well, turns out my pumps are in fact the original Keg King pumps with barbed outlets. ROFLCOPTERS.


----------



## S.E

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Well, turns out my pumps are in fact the original Keg King pumps with barbed outlets. ROFLCOPTERS.


[SIZE=11pt]HaHa that is funny. So now the question is, are the Full Pint SS heads the same as the KK SS heads? How sure are KK that the dimensions of their new and old pumps are the same? [/SIZE]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep, they were the KK SS heads (labelled KK - refer my photo). I would have to say that the dimensions between the old and new KK pumps are definitely different, first hand evidence.


----------



## Keg King

Hi guys,

Thought I had better chime in on this one! It took us a fair bit of back and fourth to get a a stainless pump head that we were happy with so if you have a pump with non 'standard' bolt pattern you may struggle to find a compatible SS head.

It can be hard to tell from images on the internet so if you think your pump may fit our pump head then I would suggest calling us up and purchasing one and whilst on the phone, explain that you are unsure if it will fit. With this prior knowledge, we would be happy to accept a return in the event that it didn't match. Obviously it would have to be returned in perfect condition for a refund to be given, but this is standard.

Over the years there has only been minor changes to our pump (predominately just colour changes) so if you have any of our older versions the SS pump head will be compatible.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Keg King said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thought I had better chime in on this one! It took us a fair bit of back and fourth to get a a stainless pump head that we were happy with so if you have a pump with non 'standard' bolt pattern you may struggle to find a compatible SS head.
> 
> It can be hard to tell from images on the internet so if you think your pump may fit our pump head then I would suggest calling us up and purchasing one and whilst on the phone, explain that you are unsure if it will fit. With this prior knowledge, we would be happy to accept a return in the event that it didn't match. Obviously it would have to be returned in perfect condition for a refund to be given, but this is standard.
> 
> Over the years there has only been minor changes to our pump (predominately just colour changes) so if you have any of our older versions the SS pump head will be compatible.


I've been told by the brewer I purchased my rig off that the three barbed green pumps I have were purchased from you at Keg King. It would make sense as there are a fair few other components and SS fittings which are your type. 

So why is it that the SS head does not match my pump head? My pump head is slightly larger than your SS heads and the o-ring seal looks to be different as my plastic head has a groove on both head pieces but your SS head is a flat edge.

Attached is the photo with comparison and data plate. Are you able to please advise? Its quite frustrating to not be able to even swap my heads for plastic heads with BSP fittings, would prefer SS but plastic will suffice if I can get BSP connections!


----------



## Keg King

I can't remember our pump labels looking like that, this is going back 3 - 4 years so I can't say for certain this isn't our pump but I have a feeling it isn't. As far as I am aware the screw pattern hasn't changed at all.

As many people have said, these pumps are readily available and going back a few years our pricing wasn't as competitive as it is now so maybe he got the pumps on eBay or somewhere similar to save a bit of cash?

Sorry I couldn't be of more help but I think the only solution is an upgrade if you really want a SS pump head.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thanks for the reply. Ive got the backup option for the minute. Seems to hold up well enough.


----------



## hotmelt

Keg King said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thought I had better chime in on this one! It took us a fair bit of back and fourth to get a a stainless pump head that we were happy with so if you have a pump with non 'standard' bolt pattern you may struggle to find a compatible SS head.
> 
> It can be hard to tell from images on the internet so if you think your pump may fit our pump head then I would suggest calling us up and purchasing one and whilst on the phone, explain that you are unsure if it will fit. With this prior knowledge, we would be happy to accept a return in the event that it didn't match. Obviously it would have to be returned in perfect condition for a refund to be given, but this is standard.
> 
> Over the years there has only been minor changes to our pump (predominately just colour changes) so if you have any of our older versions the SS pump head will be compatible.


It might be easier if you put a scan of the head on your website then anyone thinking of buying one could see if the holes match up.
Something like this.


----------



## Camo6

hotmelt said:


> It might be easier if you put a scan of the head on your website then anyone thinking of buying one could see if the holes match up.
> Something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> KAIXIN MP-15RM.jpg


Bugger. Looks like my Kaixin might not be compatible either. They're heaps bigger than that... <_<


----------



## takai

Or simply the PCD of the pump holes. I wonder whether the PCD is only minimally out between the two heads, but what make it look much greater is the difference in seal design kinking it over on an angle.


----------



## hotmelt

Camo6 said:


> Bugger. Looks like my Kaixin might not be compatible either. They're heaps bigger than that... <_<


At least you know not to buy that one plus you've saved on postage. 
Thats the plastic head by the way.
looks like it has to be downloaded then printed for it to match up.


----------



## WillieP

Hi All,
I hope this is a good spot to ask about the MK2's performance.
I'm from the United States and this is my first post on your site. Started looking over on AHB because of a recommendation from a guy on HomeBrewTalk.com. The topic was 4 vessel systems with separate vessel for HEX. Seems your way of thinking differs from 'the standard' thoughts over here. The small vessel EHEX thing, and by the way, after reading all 78 pages on the thread, I agree with your way of seeing it!
So back to the pump....turns out there is now a 120v version of the MK2 available over here. This is something new and there's not much input about it. I've read 100's of posts talking about low cost 12/24 vdc mini pumps of different sorts, and from the guys who tell you to just buy a chugger/march pump, but nothing about the MK2. 
Because I don't know CRAP about using a pump at all, I'm asking you all. I would like to use it to brew 5-6 US gal batches (19-23l) on a system with a HEX coil of 20-25 ft (6-7.5m). Single Tier setup (hopefully). Maybe gravity from HLT to MT during modified fly sparge. Is this pump up for that type of work load, and is any existing owners happy with their pumps performance?

Here's a link to the outfit in California that has these for sale: http://www.williamsbrewing.com/MARK-II-WORT-PUMP-P4028.aspx

For half the price of a chugger or march pump seem like I need one...

Thanks for your advise. 
Cheers!

If this is not the right spot for this, please move it for me.


----------



## lael

do it - great pump. not as much output as a march (don't have a chugger) but can handle hot wort like a champ and is reliable. Get the stainless head if they have it.


----------



## fraser_john

WillieP said:


> <snip>
> 
> Is this pump up for that type of work load, and is any existing owners happy with their pumps performance?
> 
> <snip>


 
I now have two of these, one for mash recirc through a HEX and one for recirculating through kettle and CFC. Both have the stainless steel head upgrades and they both work flawlessly. 

As lael mentioned, flow rate not as high as a March, which I have owned, but it is high enough to do what it needs to.


----------



## Mardoo

There are SS heads available for them now too, if that's how you want to geek. No idea whether there's a US supplier. If it's the same pump, just 120v, the Aussie ones should fit. :

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/beer-pumps-hoses/products/stainless-steel-head-for-mk11-pump


----------



## WillieP

Thank you for your prompt responses. 
Good to get input from someone that has actually used these.
I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on one of these. Seems like a sweet deal to me, about half the price of a chugger ($70.00 us and shipping is flat rate $7.00 half way across the US)

I wasn't really able to follow this thread completely, and the names being thrown around meant squat to me. Is this pump made in Australia or elsewhere and has a KegKings label on it? And what does Kaixin mean? Is there anywhere to get a spec sheet on the MKII? I know if I talk about it on the state side forum that's the first question I'll get, (what material is it made from, is it food safe, is it food safe at boiling temps, ect. blaa blaa blaa...)

Sorry for the dumb Yank questions.

Willie P


----------



## Mardoo

Colloquially Kaixin has become a de facto name for that particular type of pump, which if you go onto Ali Express you'll find the same pump under many brand names. Keg King is a local importer that designs or just brings in products produced in China. 

Email Keg King or iBrew and ask for a spec sheet. I'd guess they might have something. The heads are either polysulfone or SS, food safe and good for temps up to 120C, IIRC.

Edit: And as a former Yank if you call yourself a dumb Yank here you're likely to encourage great creativity in further ways to call you a dumb Yank


----------



## WillieP

Thanks Mardoo
Yes the link I posted also has the SS head for $30.00 US. That's $100.00 US for pump with plastic head and SS head. 
From what I've read the reason for the SS head is more for protection from breakage that it is for performance, is that your take on it too?

Cheers,


----------



## Mardoo

That's one reason. The other has to do with probably magical notions about SS.


----------



## WillieP

LOL. My rig is more ghetto than bling bling, but I get your point.
Good thing that Magic SS Pixie Dust isn't required to make you beer taste good, or I'd be screwed.

Thanks for your help.
Cheers,
Willie P


----------



## Mardoo

BTW, you really don't need a 7 meter HEX coil for single batches. Good for future proofing once you want to do doubles, but 4 meters and a coil housing with a 3 litre volume (for the separate HEX setup) would be about perfect. Have a look at this thread if you're thinking of designing your own HEX. Turns out a housing and coil of equal volume (think of the coil as a very long cylinder to work out the volume) comes out very well for fast ramp times and low overshoot. At least in the model, but a lot of peoples' experience bears this out. Again, many different systems, all make good beer. How badly do you crave the ideal?


----------



## Tahoose

I'm upgrading to a stainless head as it happens. This is why.


----------



## mofox1

Lol. Done that 

Do not use ball valves on the polysulfone heads!


----------



## Tahoose

mofox1 said:


> Lol. Done that


Didn't think I'd be alone. But rich though $40 for a stainless head, the pump brand new was only $70.


----------



## mofox1

Tahoose said:


> Didn't think I'd be alone. But rich though $40 for a stainless head, the pump brand new was only $70.


I think Kee got them produced especially to replace the manufacturer standard head (it was about 4 to 6 months between the first heads up to shelf stock). I don't think it is a terribly bad deal... I just wish they were available when I busted mine, as I got a replacement poly head. That was $30 IIRC.

At some point I will replace the heads on both of mine... The periodic re-tightening of the male cam locks will eventually cause them to fail again.


----------



## Benn

veering off topic a bit here, are there mounting brackets available for 1/2" ball valves? I've had a look but can't really find anything to mount a ball valve to a bench/frame etc.


----------



## MastersBrewery

I've had decent mileage out of mine, though when my pump head broke the SS ones weren't available so I got two plastic replacements and still on the first one. When I build my next system I'll be getting 2 with the SS heads that'll be some time off though.


----------



## WillieP

Thanks all for your inputs.
Mardoo, thanks for the link to the design HEX design thread, I will have a look. I'm seriously thinking the small vessel EHEX with PID control is my next step up. Oh and thanks also for your advice on the "Yank" topic.  (where were you at state side?)
MoFox1, when I had no ideal what pump I was going to end up with, and the plastic headed stuff was/is a possibility, I had considered having a piece of silicon hose between my pump and ball valve. Would act as an inline buffer against over torqueing the pump head when adjusting the valve. Does anybody do this kinda thing? I know is sorta Ghetto, but better than breaking your pump.

Cheers,
Willie P


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, I know at least one person who has that setup.

Edit: Oh, and I grew up in Sacramento, CA, and spent a good few years each in Santa Cruz, San Francisco, Portland, OR and Santa Fe, NM before moving to Oz in 1997.


----------



## goid

Benn said:


> veering off topic a bit here, are there mounting brackets available for 1/2" ball valves? I've had a look but can't really find anything to mount a ball valve to a bench/frame etc.


I had the same problem. I couldn't find any mounting kits. I went with 20mm pipe saddles and cut up a cheap rubber door stop.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

WillieP said:


> Thanks all for your inputs.
> Mardoo, thanks for the link to the design HEX design thread, I will have a look. I'm seriously thinking the small vessel EHEX with PID control is my next step up. Oh and thanks also for your advice on the "Yank" topic.  (where were you at state side?)
> MoFox1, when I had no ideal what pump I was going to end up with, and the plastic headed stuff was/is a possibility, I had considered having a piece of silicon hose between my pump and ball valve. Would act as an inline buffer against over torqueing the pump head when adjusting the valve. Does anybody do this kinda thing? I know is sorta Ghetto, but better than breaking your pump.
> 
> Cheers,
> Willie P


I do it because I only have barbs on my pump. It works but can be a bitch to fit stiff camlocks, going to try heat rated food grade lube on my camlock seals next brew to see if it makes it any easier. But I'd love a SS threaded head pump but cant bring myself to replace something that is honestly working fine without issue.

I also prefer my valves on the pots, don't have to bend down to throttle etc


----------



## WillieP

Mardoo, West coaster then, I'm a 4 hr drive south-southwest of Chicago. I grew up in a little hic town right on the Mississippi river, still live within 20 min of there. I did spend some time is CA when I was in the USMC.
Goid &DJ, I kinda have something like a combo of those two in mind. A fixed pump location lower than a fixed output ball valve with QD on it. Do you have any trouble priming with this setup?
DJ, is that your HEX that your pump is outputting to? or some type of RIMS? Whatever it is, it looks SWEET!

Thanks again,
Willie P


----------



## S.E

Another option is to frame the pump and support the fragile inlet/outlet with threaded pipe fitted snugly through tight holes drilled through the box.




I threw together this temporary frame for mine with the intention of making it prettier at a later date. But like so many of my temporary fixes haven’t got around to that yet. The female threaded pipe came from KK along with the pump.

I would do this even if I had SS head as I like portable pumps.


----------



## WillieP

SE, That is a slick idea. I may have killed off the brain cells that were suppose to be able to think of that. Never crossed my mind.

I'm cheap and I don't want to have to buy the SS head unless needed, and I know I would be super pissed if I broke the plastic one.

Cheers,
Willie P


----------



## S.E

WillieP said:


> SE, That is a slick idea. I may have killed off the brain cells that were suppose to be able to think of that. Never crossed my mind.
> 
> I'm cheap and I don't want to have to buy the SS head unless needed, and I know I would be super pissed if I broke the plastic one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Willie P


My brewery lives outside so I wanted to be able take the pumps indoors after a brew day. Now you mention it I’ve only seen homebrew pumps fixed to brew stands.

I wonder if anyone else has portable pump pictures with fancier frames than mine?


----------



## Feldon

Lot of brewers in the US put their pumps in a toolbox.







Some go even further and mount PIDs, relays etc in the same toolbox, which can be hazardous mixing liquid and high voltage together (but less so if the pump is 12 volts).

Lots of build threads on the HomeBrewTalk forum in the US (eg. http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=257388 )
Just search for 'toolbox'.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

WillieP said:


> Mardoo, West coaster then, I'm a 4 hr drive south-southwest of Chicago. I grew up in a little hic town right on the Mississippi river, still live within 20 min of there. I did spend some time is CA when I was in the USMC.
> Goid &DJ, I kinda have something like a combo of those two in mind. A fixed pump location lower than a fixed output ball valve with QD on it. Do you have any trouble priming with this setup?
> DJ, is that your HEX that your pump is outputting to? or some type of RIMS? Whatever it is, it looks SWEET!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Willie P


No problems priming with my setup at all. 

Yep that is my RIMS tube, no issues with running on RIMS yet, although I've only brewed one wheat beer thus far and my first step temps have been above 60C on all brews to date.


----------



## S.E

Feldon said:


> Lot of brewers in the US put their pumps in a toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump in Toolbox 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump in Toolbox 2.jpg
> 
> Some go even further and mount PIDs, relays etc in the same toolbox, which can be hazardous mixing liquid and high voltage together (but less so if the pump is 12 volts).
> 
> Lots of build threads on the HomeBrewTalk forum in the US (eg. http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=257388 )
> Just search for 'toolbox'.


[SIZE=11pt]I’m rather embarrassed about posting a picture of my effort now.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Benn

Haha Nuthin' wrong with your box S.E, wort goes in wort goes out.


----------



## WillieP

SE, what Benn said. Thanks for the toolbox heads up. I'm on homebrewtalk also I'll do a search. 
Cheers


----------



## WillieP

Double post.


----------



## Benn

Question for the electrically minded Brewers,
Could the flow be reversed by "reversing the polarity" to the motor or whatever it's called when you make an electric motor spin the opposite direction by switching the active/neutral?
Just thinking of the above for recirc/sparge application.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I thought that was only possible on 3-phase motors, but could be wrong?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Oh and also your pump impellers are set for one direction so while you would get some flow reversing the impeller rotation it would not perform as it should


----------



## SBOB

Benn said:


> Question for the electrically minded Brewers,
> Could the flow be reversed by "reversing the polarity" to the motor or whatever it's called when you make an electric motor spin the opposite direction by switching the active/neutral?
> Just thinking of the above for recirc/sparge application.


what DJ_L3ThAL said..

but whats the difference in your recirc to your sparge direction of flow.
Unless you are doing recirc up through the mash, liquid is still coming from 'somewhere' and going into the top of the grain bed. just use a valve to change where this liquid is coming from between mash and sparge


----------



## Benn

Reason is pretty much what you described SBOB, recirc up through the grain bed then sparge in reverse. 
My thought was to reduce plumbing by reversing the direction of the pump ideally with a rocker switch or something so it's all nice and neat. I've got the head off the pump and DJ is correct, the impeller appears to be designed to run in one direction.
I'm still curious about reversing the flow and see if it works.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

DJ is correct with the impeller configuration and you can't reverse a single phase pump unless you reverse the brushes, if it has brushes in that pump.


----------



## lael

Even if you could it wouldn't work. The pump works on centrifugal force to move the fluid from the center to the outside. Reversing the direction of the impeller would still cause the same action, but would reduce efficiecy as the outlet is designed for the fluid to exit in the opposite direction.


----------



## Benn

I have some results,
I switched the active & neutral around and the motor rotated in an Anti Clockwise direction regardless so that's the end of that one I guess. 

Side note,
When I had the rear cover off to see if I could switch the A/N there, I saw the earth wire was nearly cut through by a little tab thing on the cover, (I'm trying to point to it in the photo with the red handle of an O-ring pick) I melted the tab slightly with a soldering iron and cleaned it up with a Stanley knife so now it doesn't press against the earth wire.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Benn said:


> Side note,
> When I had the rear cover off to see if I could switch the A/N there, I saw the earth wire was nearly cut through by a little tab thing on the cover, (I'm trying to point to it in the photo with the red handle of an O-ring pick) I melted the tab slightly with a soldering iron and cleaned it up with a Stanley knife so now it doesn't press against the earth wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg



Sparkies out there, I know you are watching... Is the way that Earth is mounted fully compliant? Looks like the washer scratching the surface has not really done so and should they have sandpapered down to the bare metal before assembling the Earth to the pump housing to ensure good continuity?


----------



## fraser_john

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Sparkies out there, I know you are watching... Is the way that Earth is mounted fully compliant? Looks like the washer scratching the surface has not really done so and should they have sandpapered down to the bare metal before assembling the Earth to the pump housing to ensure good continuity?


I am no sparky DJ_L3ThAL, but the earth is probably more via contact the screw makes with the body thread, rather than the contact with the washer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hmm, interesting as most industrial electrical work I've seen with Earth straps and cables involved some surface preparation/scuffing underneath where the flat face of the bolt/screw sits as thinking about it this provides the largest amount of contact area. Threads are not always in full contact, so unsure they can be deemed sufficient in continuity. Just interested to hear if these chinese products clearly disregard Aus wiring and consumer product electrical standards.


----------



## fraser_john

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> <snip> Just interested to hear if these chinese products clearly disregard Aus wiring and consumer product electrical standards.


hehe "if"


----------



## takai

The majority of domestic equipment is earthed in the same fashion.


----------



## Benn

How do these pumps cope with viscosity? What sort of wort vs grain ratio are people pumping i.e 3:1/ 4:1/ 5:1 etc?


----------



## Tahoose

I'm at least 4:1 or higher maybe even 6:1 sometimes.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Benn said:


> How do these pumps cope with viscosity? What sort of wort vs grain ratio are people pumping i.e 3:1/ 4:1/ 5:1 etc?


You do understand that the grain doesn't go through the pump, yes commercial breweries transfer the entire mash in some cases, but I've yet to see a HB one that does.


----------



## takai

MastersBrewery said:


> You do understand that the grain doesn't go through the pump, yes commercial breweries transfer the entire mash in some cases, but I've yet to see a HB one that does.


This.

As an aside mine has been down to 2.5:1 on a really big mash. Viscosity wasn't an issue on that brew.... knocking it off the stool and breaking a hose fitting on the other hand...


----------



## Benn

MastersBrewery said:


> You do understand that the grain doesn't go through the pump, yes commercial breweries transfer the entire mash in some cases, but I've yet to see a HB one that does.


Thanks MB,
No I don't think I'll attempt to pump grain as well as wort with one of these little beauties 
Takai answered my question I think. 
To try and clarify, I'm yet to brew an All Grain batch but from what I've read I'm of the understanding that the less water in the mash the "thicker" the wort is? My question was how do the Kaixen pumps fair with "thicker" mashs? Do they Labour, overheat, make funny noises etc. but if Takai is recirculating 2.5:1 (grain to water ratio) with no worries then it sounds like it's all good.
Hopefully I'm making sense.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Benn said:


> Thanks MB,
> No I don't think I'll attempt to pump grain as well as wort with one of these little beauties
> Takai answered my question I think.
> To try and clarify, I'm yet to brew an All Grain batch but from what I've read I'm of the understanding that the less water in the mash the "thicker" the wort is? My question was how do the Kaixen pumps fair with "thicker" mashs? Do they Labour, overheat, make funny noises etc. but if Takai is recirculating 2.5:1 (grain to water ratio) with no worries then it sounds like it's all good.
> Hopefully I'm making sense.


The water to grain ratio more relates to compaction issues not the gravity of the wort. I have no doubt the pump would handle 1200+ SG. Most run their mash between 3:1 and 5:1, reasons for this are about efficiency and stuck sparge(on the low side) and tannin extraction (on the high side). I've run 15kg of of malt in my large malt pipe; I have a BM clone so the pump is working against gravity to push the wort through the grain, this was with the outlet ball valve half closed without issue. And the malt large pipe will probably take 22kg of malt @ 3:1 happy days


----------



## Benn

Appreciate the replies, thanks Brewers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thinking of upgrading at the moment purely to have threaded outlets on my pumps, to eliminate the difficulty in fitting a stiff camlock (mine appear to be fiddly due to the flexible hose not allowing strength to push against).

Anyway what are those with the plastic pump heads experience with just running camlock male fittings off of them and no ball valve? Do the plastic pump heads hold up to putting female camlocks on and off easily or can they still break like with those using a pump on the end?


----------



## MastersBrewery

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thinking of upgrading at the moment purely to have threaded outlets on my pumps, to eliminate the difficulty in fitting a stiff camlock (mine appear to be fiddly due to the flexible hose not allowing strength to push against).
> 
> Anyway what are those with the plastic pump heads experience with just running camlock male fittings off of them and no ball valve? Do the plastic pump heads hold up to putting female camlocks on and off easily or can they still break like with those using a pump on the end?


 The plastic threads can be ify, I'd grab the KK mkII and stainless head.


----------



## mofox1

Full pint has the ss heads on sale... bummed because I just bought two at keg King, and the saving at FP for the heads alone would have covered the postage .


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Damn that sucks! :-( The FP sale is what got my attention and thought perhaps the time is nigh. Can probably convince SWMBO that this is the bday present she would be wise to get me


----------



## MastersBrewery

I got plastic replacement heads before the SS ones were available, next time I strip down I'll be using my last spare, might just have to grab one on special save all the threading dramas.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

So the threads are as shitty as people say on the plastic heads??
Think I've made me mind up. For $95 with SS head can't really go wrong! Someone will probably still be interested in buying the three barbed outlet pumps I've got too.


----------



## Kingy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> So the threads are as shitty as people say on the plastic heads?


No there worse than what everyone says. Get the stainless head it turns a toy into a solid unit.


----------



## Mardoo

Bolt pattern is likely different on yours Deej to the pattern on the SS heads.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep, it definitely is mate. I bought some heads a while back. But thinking this time around I'll just get the pump and SS head together and be done with it


----------



## MartinOC

Get a March pump... h34r:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

MartinOC said:


> Get a March pump... h34r:


 Give me $600... [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## technobabble66

Omfg. 
Simply run a few inches of silicon tubing from the barb on the pump outlet to a ball valve you mount on your bench using some pipe clasps. (As per an earlier post, possibly by Benn)
It's not hard, peoples!! 
That way you never stress your placky head. Job done. 
You people and your bling bling SS obsessions!! [emoji6] Sheesh.

Edit: yep, posts #242,244,246, by Benn, WillieP & Goid cover this. Same setup I have. Well, kind of. Mine's little more ghetto using wire to tie it down rather than clasps.


----------



## Kingy

Sometimes it not that easy, this is how mine is set up, before the ss head. It used to be a 2 handed delicate job to operate the valves to try not to snap the head especially while it was hot (recirculating) now I've got the stainless head its solid as and there is no movement. They shouldn't even sell them with the plastic head I believe. Even with the utmost care they strip threads and while hot they are flimsy.


----------



## Benn

The pipe saddles work like a dream )


----------



## TheWiggman

Was going to say Kingy by the looks you're in need of a bit more stainless


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Back on the first few pages on this thread these pumps seemed to be readily available for around $30 US plus postage, 5 years later and I can't seem to find one anywhere for less than double that! I would have thought they'd get cheaper if anything... I'm building a 1v re-circulating system and i'm trying to source one of these pumps at a good price. Has anyone bought one recently? I've thought of trying to organise a bulk buy through alibaba to keep the cost down but I haven't had a single response from a supplier yet.


----------



## nosco

I know the exchange rate 3 years ago was great but Im not sure about 5 years ago. The $AU was actually worth more than the $US for a little while there.The pumps being more popular may have something to do with a markup as well.

Im going to buy one of these as soon as I get my malt pipe up an running. Slightly cheaper than buy a pump and stainless head separately.


----------



## sp0rk

Wages have skyrocketed in China over the last few years.
Also everything brewing related on Aliexpress is much more expensive than it used to be, even a large majority of stainless fittings, I'd guess it's with the whole home brewing boom.
It's never going to be as cheap as it once was


----------



## bradsbrew

75 bucks is still a good price for these pumps, well worth it. And it's good to buy from legit stores like the sponsors above, if we bulk buy everything, we won't have as many stores available.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

When it comes to fresh ingredients, items with a shelf life, things that are manufactured here in Australia, then yes I agree with you.
But if people are willing to put in the leg work to get a much better deal for something like a pump from China then I don't think you can begrudge them that.


----------



## nosco

bradsbrew said:


> 75 bucks is still a good price for these pumps, well worth it. And it's good to buy from legit stores like the sponsors above, if we bulk buy everything, we won't have as many stores available.


Now that I ad it up Its only about$10 extra for me to buy one from G&G plus a stainless head. Thats buying seperatly so I get the plastic head as well.


----------



## nosco

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> When it comes to fresh ingredients, items with a shelf life, things that are manufactured here in Australia, then yes I agree with you.
> But if people are willing to put in the leg work to get a much better deal for something like a pump from China then I don't think you can begrudge them that.


I think the margins are so small these days that even bulk buys dont offer much in the way of a better deal.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Fair enough, sounds like it's not worth the running around then. Cheers.


----------

